# Wood shop for rent in NYC. Fully operational, with spray booth.



## matsteel (Jan 25, 2014)

Looking for a woodworker to share my shop in NYC. See craigslist posting below for full details and pictures.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/brx/off/4304514546.html

Mat


----------

